# 9.0 installer sources



## techtonik (Dec 30, 2011)

One of the requests on the current 9.0 RC3 page is testing the new installer. There is a bug I've find a bug that installer doesn't calculate the necessary amount of inodes prior to installing / unpacking - http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28620

I have a free 15 minutes to take a look at new installer sources, but can't find them - SVN browser doesn't have a search feature and release pages don't give any links to new installer entrypoint page.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2011)

Here it is, it's in /usr/src/usr.sbin/bsdinstall/

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/usr.sbin/bsdinstall/


----------



## joel@ (Dec 30, 2011)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/usr.sbin/bsdinstall/


----------



## techtonik (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks. For some reason I thought that new installer will be Python based, but no.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2011)

techtonik said:
			
		

> Thanks. For some reason I thought that new installer will be Python based, but no.



It can't. Perl used to be part of the base OS but that got removed and moved to ports quite some time ago. Python was never a part of the base OS. Scripts that are part of the base OS therefor must always be shell scripts.


----------



## techtonik (Dec 31, 2011)

What about `finstall`? http://wiki.freebsd.org/finstall


----------

